# dogs in Portugal



## gringacarioca (May 4, 2010)

Hi all
I am considering moving to Lisbon in the quite near future, but have just read a worrying article about how the Portuguese hate dogs and do not allow them anywhere(!) and wondered how far this is true. (sounds like a bit of a sweeping generalization to me) We wanted to bring our ****su with us (if we dont my son will never forgive me!) but is this going to be complicated? We d be coming from Brazil.
One problem is that we would be in a hotel whilst searching for apartments - would this be possible or an absolute "no no". Would they be allowed in a rented apartment? 
Any advice gratefully received.
Thanks a lot


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi,
most Portuguese love dogs, some treat them quite badly some treat them like work dogs and others treat them like babies. It is the same here as anywhere else.
In a hotel, maybe not, each hotel would have it's own rules. In rented accomodation it would depend on the owner, but if you're paying then I don't see them saying no.
Good luck.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

gringacarioca said:


> Hi all
> I am considering moving to Lisbon in the quite near future, but have just read a worrying article about how the Portuguese hate dogs and do not allow them anywhere(!) and wondered how far this is true. (sounds like a bit of a sweeping generalization to me) We wanted to bring our ****su with us (if we dont my son will never forgive me!) but is this going to be complicated? We d be coming from Brazil.
> One problem is that we would be in a hotel whilst searching for apartments - would this be possible or an absolute "no no". Would they be allowed in a rented apartment?
> Any advice gratefully received.
> Thanks a lot


Hi and welcome to the forum
Hotels in and around Lisbon don’t, (generally), accept pets, but they will probably know a vet or cannel nearby where you will be able to leave yours safe for a few days. Regarding the rented apartment, if you are thinking long term contract, you should be ok. There are a few exceptions where the building administration will have a no dogs or cats policy, but those are a very small minority


----------



## gringacarioca (May 4, 2010)

*thanks*

Thanks for the advice - much appreciated.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

One thing to note is that a lot of beaches, certainly here on the East Algarve, are off limits to dogs - there are big signs and we have seen people get really rather animated with dog owners ignoring the signs, including a kitesurfer chasing a dog with a broom last Saturday because it urinated on his kite!

B


----------



## knocka (Jun 5, 2009)

We lived for three years near Lisbon with our dog, most Portuguese seem to love dogs but as in a previous reply, they don't all treat them as we would. There are some good kennels around the Cascais area and fantastic dog walks around the beautiful Sintra area. Seek out the Barragem (reservoir ) for summer walks, there was not problem walking along the deserted beaches during the winter months. i think the restrictions are from April to September, but you will see the 'no go' signs where you live. Good luck with your move.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

notlongnow said:


> One thing to note is that a lot of beaches, certainly here on the East Algarve, are off limits to dogs - there are big signs and we have seen people get really rather animated with dog owners ignoring the signs, including a kitesurfer chasing a dog with a broom last Saturday because it urinated on his kite!
> 
> B


Dogs with brooms are rare and should not be chased....but encouraged as they sweep up their own mess.


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

on the subject of dogs, I have three rescue dogs, and would quite like to home one of them, as three can be just a bit too much. However, I would insist on her being treated as a family pet, and not stuck in a kennel on a chain for the rest of her life, and it would have to be far enough away from me, in that she will not see me again, that just would not be fair on her. If anyone knows someone who wants an adult dog of 2.5 years ( I have had her since she was 7 weeks old) they can pm me with an enquiry. I know this dog's complete history unlike you get with some rescue dogs. Anyone interested.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Y.Lass
What breed are they?


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

just portuguese dogs, but I will say she is a pretty one, she is called Lady, Medium in size colour of chocolate, sure she has alsation in her, faithful, friendly loves to be stroked and made a fuss of, and a lot, 
she is fully injected, spayed and has even had a rabies jab. Can't be too careful when they show up at your gate. She was born in the hills, behind where I live, she was a well fed pup, and I did see her with her mother, and she could clearly take care of herself. I know I will be sorry and upset if I let her go, but needs are needs, and I know if she is well treated she will just get on with her life. So I am not being fussy, but must say, all candidates will be interviewed. 
I will never turn her loose to fen for herself, so I can say if I never find her a good new home, that I am happy to send her to, I am afraid it will be the vet for her one day, but hopefully not. So now what do you think?


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Y.lass
I think you really love your pets. The reason of my question is what anyone who could be interested in adopting a dog wants to know. What breed? 
Good luck


----------



## margesimpson (May 16, 2010)

hahaaaaa, sorry - I should not laugh at that, but i imagine this picture!


----------



## margesimpson (May 16, 2010)

I meaned - kitesurfer chasing a dog with a broom ))))


----------



## b7fry (May 25, 2010)

*Dogs*



margesimpson said:


> I meaned - kitesurfer chasing a dog with a broom ))))


We were sat outside our local bar in the hot sun, locals dog was in the sun while the owner, young lad was in the shade, the dog had no water and barked a few times, the lad punched the poor dog in his thigh and then he kicked him. I don.t own a dog but couldn't sit there without saying something . Typical brit can't keep her mouth shut eh! I asked the lad how he would feel if someone kicked him and told him he should be ashamed and not allowed to own an animal. He pretended not to understand me. My daughter dragged me out before I got even angrier. Shameful
Jean


----------



## margesimpson (May 16, 2010)

hi Jean
I am so sorry that you watched this shameful picture! and no doubts you were right when you could not keep silence! of course this picture was not funny. I have had a dog, sweet Irish setter, and I never can hit any pets and keep silence if somebody hurts them. I am just certain that kitesurfer could not catch that dog up, but he looked so stupid! When we played with our dog, we never could catch him up, because the dogs run faster than people do.
Thank you for defending that poor dog!
Nadya


----------

